# Happy Holidays! Chestnuts Roasting on a Silent Night



## melodiousmonkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Happy holidays TalkClassical members! I'm kind of new here but thought I'd share a cover of "The Christmas Song" and "Silent Night", or..."Chestnuts Roasting on a Silent Night". Features Toronto Symphony cellist Britton Riley and Alice Hong. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Mmm feeling the warmth...


----------

